# Bad Day



## motherofboys

Got my scan 2 weeks today and am having one of those days where all I can think about is the gender and every thing I'm doing the whole time I'm thinking "please let it be a girl, please all I want is a healthy baby girl. It's not that much to ask is it? Please let this be a girl to complete my family." 
I'm so scared to go for my gender scan but I also wish I could have it done sooner LOL


----------



## Willow87

Im sorry hun. Those days are the worst. I get them every now and again. What I do is look at the cutest baby boy clothes and that helps loads. Next has awesome baby boy clothes! Just try to keep yourself distracted. And no nubsessing lol.


----------



## Willow87

And this baby may be a girl! If not then im sure he will be precious.


----------



## motherofboys

I just feel all boy'd out, clothes and toys and stories and interests wise. I've done it all 3 times now, I need some variety LOL


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: I really hope you get to hear :pink:


----------



## motherofboys

Me too, I just text DH (his at judo with our eldest 2) telling him I really want this one to be a girl. I haven't told him out right before.


----------



## motherofboys

I know this will sound awful but it took 2 and half years to conceive this one and I kept thinking that I hoped it was a girl to make it 'worth' all this trouble and heart ache and time. And I guess I still hope that. I know that the baby will be worth everything that it took and will still take to get it here whether its a boy or girl but I was so close to giving up and sticking to my 3 boys and had kind of accepted life with out a girl and now theres hope and its driving me mad.


----------



## maybebaby3

Waiting is the worst. At least if you know you can start to get your head around it! I've been shopping for boy stuff online, or rather compiling a wish list as am broke til pay day :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

I try to look at boy stuff but my hearts not in it, it just feels like the stuff I'm looking at I don't need because I still have everything. I already have too many clothes. I will buy a few special bits that would be just his. The few things that I have liked online are all last seasons in the sale and you can only get them in store if they have them still, you can't order online. 
I keep thinking about how much trouble I had buying DS3 Christmas and Birthday presents as we kept everything so its hard to find a toy we don't already have some version of. 
I guess once I know for sure either way it will be easier to get excited about those things because I'll actually be able to buy some. At the moment I'm just trying my hardest to stay out of the girls bit.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww I'm sorry Hun.
Not long to go at all. I hope the next two weeks fly by.
I really hope you get your girl but if not just praying that baby is nice and healthy.
I just want to be pregnant already. I tested today ( only 9dpo lol ) bfn that was sad but I know I've got a few more days of hope lol!
I think I'm going to feel the same as you till I find out, just thinking please be a girl lol


----------



## Misscalais

motherofboys said:


> I try to look at boy stuff but my hearts not in it, it just feels like the stuff I'm looking at I don't need because I still have everything. I already have too many clothes. I will buy a few special bits that would be just his. The few things that I have liked online are all last seasons in the sale and you can only get them in store if they have them still, you can't order online.
> I keep thinking about how much trouble I had buying DS3 Christmas and Birthday presents as we kept everything so its hard to find a toy we don't already have some version of.
> I guess once I know for sure either way it will be easier to get excited about those things because I'll actually be able to buy some. At the moment I'm just trying my hardest to stay out of the girls bit.

If I have other boy I'll give all my other boy stuff away ( apart from a few special things my both the boys wore ) that way I'd feel happy buying stuff, not as good as all the girly things I want to get but it would make it easier for me.
My thought is if I'd be spending money on everything new for a girl I could do the same for a new boy, it's my coping mechanism :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

My DH is such a hoarder LOL I wish I could just get everything new. I think it would help to get to buy stuff. I nearly got to get rid of a load of toys had a bag and couple of boxes ready to go, then got my BFP and and he took them from where they were waiting to be taken to the charity shop up into the loft. I have managed to get rid of a few bits of clothes, mainly things that are stained and that his Mum bought that I would never put on any child ever LOL
I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## motherofboys

I had my first gender based dream last night. 
With my others when I dreamed about gender I had either just given birth and no one would tell me what the gender was, or I was going about an trip out but had a baby girl in tow! Every single one of them I've dreamed girl. I was so hoping that when they started I'd dream boy but I guess after such a girl obsessed day it was inevitable that I'd dream of a girl again.
This time it was different though, I dreamed I had just given birth and had the baby all wrapped up and after a few minutes I thought "I don't know what it is yet!" This is where in my other dreams I would have asked someone and they would have avoided the question. Instead I looked myself and it was a girl (which makes me sad because like I say I always dream girl then have a boy) but her bits looked like they do on the baby2see site where it compares the external genitals at 16 weeks. Probably because I've been obsessed with finding out at 16 weeks LOL

I'm feeling better today, well I say better, I feel resigned to a boy, so still sad but back to accepting it for now.


----------



## maybebaby3

Misscalais hope you get your bfp!


----------



## SLCMommy

When do you go in for the gender scan?


----------



## motherofboys

7th of May. Now into 'just over a week' territory. 
MIL asked today if she could buy anything for the baby. Seeing as she was not too pleased and has not mentioned the fact I'm pregnant since this is a bit of a shock. I said not that I can think of as we already have everything. And she said "I'll just get a couple of little suits then for when his born" and DH said "so you think its a boy too then?" and she said "well its just the way it goes some times"

I don't know if its me being sensitive, but MIL is a funny one and I'm not sure if because she doesn't want us having more that she would hope we got a girl but expects us to have a boy, or if she thinks we tried again for a girl so wants us to have a boy out of spite. She is the type of person to be like that. 

FIL thinks girl, but then he was one of 3 boys, with a Dad who was one of 6 and desperately wanted a daughter. FIL provided the 1st grand daughter. And FILs brother had 3 sons and said a few weeks ago (just before we announced) "I feel sorry for him (our middle one) his just like me, stuck in the middle with 2 brothers" So not sure if FIL is just hopeful after seeing his Dad want a daughter and his brother wanting a sister and then a daughter of his own.

I'm feeling OK today about it all though. Not sure how I'll be this time next week when its just days away LOL


----------



## dollych

I really really hope you get you're little Girl xxxxx I will be exactly the same as you next time round. We have decided to start TTC for a girl later in the year and I will be dreading going for that scan, i'm actually scared to TTC in case it's another boy. I love both my boys to bits, but I long for my little princess.
Good luck and let us know xxx


----------



## motherofboys

You'll be the first to know. I think I may try to keep it quiet (no one knows we are having a gender scan) until after 20 weeks anyway so that I can have it confirmed before I tell if its a girl. If its a boy and I see boy bits then theres no point waiting for confirmation but I think I will still wait so I can have time to get used to it in my head before the comments start


----------



## Misscalais

Not long! DS1 has his 4th birthday the day after your scan :) I think most MILs are weird lol we aren't in contact with mine ATM because she was abusive to DH, myself and my mum in front of our kids, didn't even tell her we miscarried in February and probably won't tell her when we fall pregnant again till around 12 weeks. She's a compulsive liar and a fruit loop, does my head in.
I can't wait to see your gender scan, regardless of boy or girl. Baby will still be amazing :)


----------



## SLCMommy

motherofboys said:


> 7th of May. Now into 'just over a week' territory.
> MIL asked today if she could buy anything for the baby. Seeing as she was not too pleased and has not mentioned the fact I'm pregnant since this is a bit of a shock. I said not that I can think of as we already have everything. And she said "I'll just get a couple of little suits then for when his born" and DH said "so you think its a boy too then?" and she said "well its just the way it goes some times"
> 
> I don't know if its me being sensitive, but MIL is a funny one and I'm not sure if because she doesn't want us having more that she would hope we got a girl but expects us to have a boy, or if she thinks we tried again for a girl so wants us to have a boy out of spite. She is the type of person to be like that.
> 
> FIL thinks girl, but then he was one of 3 boys, with a Dad who was one of 6 and desperately wanted a daughter. FIL provided the 1st grand daughter. And FILs brother had 3 sons and said a few weeks ago (just before we announced) "I feel sorry for him (our middle one) his just like me, stuck in the middle with 2 brothers" So not sure if FIL is just hopeful after seeing his Dad want a daughter and his brother wanting a sister and then a daughter of his own.
> 
> I'm feeling OK today about it all though. Not sure how I'll be this time next week when its just days away LOL

It's all work itself out :hugs: If it's a boy - allow yourself to cry, allow yourself to be upset about it..allow yourself to have those feelings without feeling guilty. You will love and cherish the baby no matter what, but hey...we all can hope/yearn for a gender. It's natural and normal. I know people say "all you should want is a healthy baby", but they are forgetting we, as humans have emotions that we just can't shake. If it's a girl...all the more reason to celebrate!!:hugs::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## SLCMommy

just an FYI, I have an OB appointment on May 7th as well so we can update each other. :) This is our third attempt with my husband, I've had a loss at 14 weeks, a loss at 16 weeks so now we are trying again. I'm currently 7 weeks pregnant but I see a high-risk doctor. hoping baby pulls through. positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

OP, where do you live? I'm in Utah here in USA


----------



## motherofboys

I'm in England.
Good luck at your appointment, I hope this little one hangs on in there for you.


----------



## SLCMommy

motherofboys said:


> I'm in England.
> Good luck at your appointment, I hope this little one hangs on in there for you.

Thank you. 

I've always wanted to visit England. But Hogwarts & Charlie Hunnam have not sparked my British interest at all...............:winkwink:


----------



## motherofboys

I always think its very different from how people imagine, but then again I live here I'm sure no where is really how I imagine it to be LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

motherofboys said:


> I always think its very different from how people imagine, but then again I live here I'm sure no where is really how I imagine it to be LOL

So true! I'm pretty sure how people think of America is not HOW we really are. But, if you know any sterotypes tell me... I will tell you if they are true or not!!


Is it true lots of British people drink tea? Or it just more of a stereotype?


----------



## motherofboys

Lot of people do drink tea but then just as many drink coffee or both really.


----------



## motherofboys

I can't actually think of many stereotypes for America atm

Oh and we are not all either really posh or 'cockney' LOL And we don't all have bad teeth LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

motherofboys said:


> I can't actually think of many stereotypes for America atm
> 
> Oh and we are not all either really posh or 'cockney' LOL And we don't all have bad teeth LOL

LOL!! :rofl: That's how I figure Bristish people to be...to be very very proper and posh. Like, big hats, fancy dress suits, drinking tea LOL.

"Would you like some tea & crumpets?" LOL! I don't even know what a crumpet is! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I was really really shocked when I read that Americans are more for breastfeeding and natural labor than the British. I figured all British women were against c-sections, pain medication and all had midwives. LOL!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FlowerPotMum

This conversation is making me smile ladies.
I'm in England, and I've just enjoyed a lovely scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam, accompanied by an even lovelier cup of Yorkshire tea with just a dash of milk ;)
Am I fitting the English stereotype?
I really aren't posh at all btw! I'm York born and bred but I do love tea and have pretty crooked teeth! Lol!!!

P.S, MotherofBoys, may I take this opportunity to officially confess that I am Baby and Bump stalking you and I so hope that you get the pink princess you long for!
I'm on the count down until your gender scan and I'm excited for you! God knows how you must feel! Lol


----------



## motherofboys

SLCMommy said:


> motherofboys said:
> 
> 
> I can't actually think of many stereotypes for America atm
> 
> Oh and we are not all either really posh or 'cockney' LOL And we don't all have bad teeth LOL
> 
> LOL!! :rofl: That's how I figure Bristish people to be...to be very very proper and posh. Like, big hats, fancy dress suits, drinking tea LOL.
> 
> "Would you like some tea & crumpets?" LOL! I don't even know what a crumpet is! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I was really really shocked when I read that Americans are more for breastfeeding and natural labor than the British. I figured all British women were against c-sections, pain medication and all had midwives. LOL!!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Here you don't get a choice, its midwife unless you have complications so its true we all have midwives. Everything I see regarding American births in hospital is all very "you lay still on this bed while we give you an Epi and we'll get that baby out" so I think that makes more women want to natural birth. Here the midwives usually encourage you to try natural first and then go through levels of pain medication. So because theres more of a choice women will take that choice. 
I don't know thats just a guess I've not heard that statistic before. From women I spoke to on a facebook page for natural/home birthing, they all had to fight really hard to get a midwife and to be allowed to do things their way in their own time, so its just a conclusion I've drawn.
I'm an all natural home birth type of person as long as all is well so only really know what friends tell me and what I see on TV LOL


And FlowerPotMum wow my first stalker LOL 
Thanks for your kind words. I'm so excited and nervous. In the very beginning I thought I was having a girl. I was right with my 3 boys. Then after my 12 week scan I'm convinced it must be a boy, but every time I think of my baby boy a little voice keeps saying it will be a girl.:wacko:
I hope they can tell me and I can relax and enjoy the scan either way.


----------



## dollych

He he, think I'm you're stalker too!!!! :) can't wait to find out if you are going to have the Girl you long for. Did you sway this time for a Girl? x


----------



## Toms Mummy

motherofboys said:


> I'm in England.
> Good luck at your appointment, I hope this little one hangs on in there for you.

Strange but I just thought for some reason that you were in the US :wacko:... where abouts in the UK are you?

With regards to posh English stereotypes, speak for youself, I have come straight out of Pride and Prejudice! :haha: Well I do like tea! :)

Oh I too am stalking you!..... You have to have a gender scan otherwise I'll be disppointed to have to wait! :haha:


----------



## FlowerPotMum

See MotherofBoys you have a large stalking fan base! :)
I hadn't been on here for a week just recently and when I finally did get round to logging back in I thought, 'ooh I wonder if MotherofBoys has had her gender scan yet' lol!!
Don't be disheartened by your 12 week scan gender guesses, I have recently seen a few 'sure sign boy or girl nubs' that have turned out to be the opposite gender. 
Either way, like you say, your gender scan will give you the surprise you've longed for, or give you more time to get excited for another little boy. And let's face it, if its another blue parcel you won't miss all the hormonal teenage tantrums that come with girls, I know I was a cow at 15!! ;) 
Fingers crossed you get your pink one though x


----------



## SLCMommy

LOL this thread just got fun!


----------



## motherofboys

I'm in Kent though originally from London. 
I can't believe people are actually stalking me LOL I know when others have had their scans coming up I've kept checking back on them but didn't think anyone would look for me.
I didn't sway, I wasn't really aware of swaying I had seen Guppys post but I didn't find it until my last cycle/cycle before last. So didn't really get time once I knew about it to decide what to do. 
I'm hoping if this is a boy DH may agree to one more so we can sway. Even if I ended up with another boy I would at least know that I had given it my best shot and it just wasn't meant to be. The more I look into swaying the more I realise my whole life is one big boy sway. Although the last month before I fell pregnant there a couple of accidental changes, such as my diet not being very good. 
I'm counting down to my scan, 1 week tomorrow. Week 15 has been the longest so far. I feel like I've been 15 weeks for ages. I wont be 16 weeks till thursday LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

LOL. I will be 8 weeks on thursday! our weeks switch over on the same day hahaha


----------



## maybebaby3

Ooh not long to go! I'm also stalking you and so hoping you hear :pink:


----------



## motherofboys

Eeeek 1 week to go! DH mentioned this morning about monday being a bank holiday (so he usually wouldn't work) but said he was going in so he wouldn't have to work tuesday and I thought "why does he need tuesday off?.....oh yeah!" Its 11:35am here. This time next week my scan will be over and I'll be on my way home! Scary to think the dream could be over in a weeks time or I could be bouncing in my seat in the car!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm totally stalking you too! I'm hanging around this section hoping to see all the ladies who are waiting to find out the gender/have their LO's get their dream gender. 
Not long till your scan now!!


----------



## SLCMommy

I can't wait to find out what you are having!


----------



## motherofboys

I am so ready to know now. I'm really nervous because I think I will hear boy but still feel girl and its driving me mad LOL Once I know at least I can start to bond with my baby as a he or a she and pick out a boy name etc


----------



## SLCMommy

OP - can you go today some place to an ultrasound studio and get it done just on your own, and than go to the one you have scheduled for "confirmation?"


----------



## motherofboys

I can't get anywhere unfortunately. I don't drive and because I have to pick my youngest up at 12pm and then my older 2 up at 3:30pm it really limits me. Plus this is the cheapest one I could find at £70 and half and hour away. The only one in a distance I could get to and from in time costs £130. Its just not an option. 
I wish I could have booked my scan earlier, I'll be 16 weeks on thursday, but they don't scan on a thursday, DH works friday so I can't get there. Then its the weekend, then monday is a bank holiday so they are closed, which only leaves the tuesday which is when my scan is booked for :(


----------



## maybebaby3

Not long to wait :hugs:


----------



## jennjennxx

oooh I bet your super excited now, less than a week and you can find out :0). I really really hope that u Get your little princess. xox


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, been really up and down, thinking its a girl, then a boy, then that I'll be fine with a boy and then that I won't be fine with a boy. Yesterday every time I thought of a boy something said "but it will be a girl" and today I'm just certain it will be a boy. Perhaps because DH told me last night he was 100% sure it was a girl. I was really hoping he was right so I think over night my defense mechanism has kicked in and is now telling me it will be a boy.


----------



## SLCMommy

Do you have any girls names in mind if it's a girl?

I'm debating on Charlotte Noelle or Lucy Noelle


----------



## motherofboys

We have had the same name for a girl for 8 years now LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

motherofboys said:


> We have had the same name for a girl for 8 years now LOL

LOL


----------



## motherofboys

I just watched some youtube 12 week scans on a post on gender dreaming. Now I really think I will hear boy :(


----------



## motherofboys

There also seems to be so many people on their 4th boy atm I feel like I have no chance now.


----------



## jennjennxx

aww I have done this aswell hun, honestly don't worry there is hope that you could be having a girl as we can't 100% know from our scan pics yet. so try to stay positive I know it's hard, at least u haven't got long left to wait now :hugs: xox


----------



## maybebaby3

There's always hope motherofboys xxx


----------



## motherofboys

its just watching the videos and seeing the nub coming in and out of focus I'm doubting more and more what I think I saw. I was sure I saw a girl nub through most of it and that it was the leg that was poking up, but now I see that at some angles is can look girly through the scan and then a boyish nub comes into focus and I've just lost all hope.


----------



## SLCMommy

Usually, this is the rule for nubs:

Not all girls will have "nubs", some you will know for sure they are girls if you get a clear shot, you will see three dark lines. However, some girls take longer to develop. If they have a nub, their nub will almost always be poking down ward. So, you will see a numb but it will not be sticking straight up.

For a boy, usually all nubs are sticking straight up. 

Occasionally, a male numb can stick downwards but usually if that is the case, the nub is far bigger than what a female nub would be.xoxox


----------



## motherofboys

This is my post with my scan on, there is another post with a clearer picture but its quite a few pages in, maybe 6? Also on there is an explanation from 6lilpigs about why the nub looks boyish to her.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-disappointment/1815675-anyone-care-guess.html


----------



## Eleanor ace

When I was expecting DS I posted asking for nub guesses and got an overwhelming number of girl guesses. Like 95%! Nub guesses are just that, guesses- even trained sonographers make incorrect nub guesses :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

I suppose its just my mind set, if I had all girl guesses then I would think that it was wrong, but having all boy guesses I'm sure they are right.

DH definitely does not get it. I told him how I feel and his still made girl comments and just now he was saying "its a girl, its a girl in there" and I said its not and tried to walk away and he followed me saying in a teasing/joking way "it is its a little girl" I'm sure he thinks he is saying what I want to hear because I want a girl, but its not him I want to hear saying it. I need to hear it on Tuesday and then again in June to be sure.


----------



## SLCMommy

motherofboys said:


> I suppose its just my mind set, if I had all girl guesses then I would think that it was wrong, but having all boy guesses I'm sure they are right.
> 
> DH definitely does not get it. I told him how I feel and his still made girl comments and just now he was saying "its a girl, its a girl in there" and I said its not and tried to walk away and he followed me saying in a teasing/joking way "it is its a little girl" I'm sure he thinks he is saying what I want to hear because I want a girl, but its not him I want to hear saying it. I need to hear it on Tuesday and then again in June to be sure.


OP- I am hesitant to say this because I don't want you to take it in the wrong way. You have posted quite a bit about the gender, and I want you to know that I completely get your desire to have a little girl and wanting opinions from others, I think you are stressing over it too much. I feel like you are building this up so much that you are almost coming across as being panicked, and that will only set yourself to have a major emotional fall if you find out you are having a boy. 

What will be, will be hun. Prepare yourself to hear both results, and try to relax until your ultrasound. Whichever gender the baby is, you will be gifted either way. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dollych

After having a look at you're scan pic, I think Girl :)
Have you read up on the skull theory?. They say Girls have flatter foreheads and pointy chins and your scan pic has both :)
I know exactly how you feel, I looked at loads of scan Pics on the internet and was constantly thinking 'is it a Girl, no it's a boy' it's Ok for you to feel like this, you just want you're little princess after having you're lovely boys xxx
Good luck again xxx Can't wait to read you're update on Tues xxx


----------



## SLCMommy

OP - I wasn't trying to imply you shouldn't think about or ponder the gender, I just don't want your heart to be broken if it's a boy. xoxo


----------



## laila 44

I hope u get your little girl, but I also wish u a healthy baby above all. I hope u can make peace with it if it does turn out to be a boy because maybe this might turn into a much bigger deal if it is not dealt with properly before baby is born. Just a friendly piece if advice, not meant to be taken in the wrong way: sometimes, when we get too caught up and lose perspective, the universe has a way of making us regain perspective if that makes sense. Just try to see the bigger picture, u are adding a new blessing to your family at the end of the day and that's all that really matters xx


----------



## SLCMommy

laila 44 said:


> I hope u get your little girl, but I also wish u a healthy baby above all. I hope u can make peace with it if it does turn out to be a boy because maybe this might turn into a much bigger deal if it is not dealt with properly before baby is born. Just a friendly piece if advice, not meant to be taken in the wrong way: sometimes, when we get too caught up and lose perspective, the universe has a way of making us regain perspective if that makes sense. Just try to see the bigger picture, u are adding a new blessing to your family at the end of the day and that's all that really matters xx

That is the exact message I was trying to say, and laila, you said it so much more beautifully than I did. xoxo


----------



## motherofboys

I'm just trying to prepare myself for a boy, I really think I will hear boy, some days I feel OK with this other days not so much. I know that I will love him and that in the end the fact the baby is healthy is the most important. 
I'm just pretty sure that its not something we will ever get to experience and try to cut myself off when I start thinking about it being a girl.
Its the not knowing, once I know for sure I know I will be OK. 
I know niether of you mean any offense and I'm not upset by your comments, but I don't feel I've lost perspective, just because I know how lucky I am to be pregnant and have a healthy baby, and I know that the baby is whatever it is and theres no changing that. I've given up thinking "please be a girl" because its not going to change. I've just already accepted a boy, and DH hasn't and it winds me up because it almost gives me hope and sets me back when I could be already in a place to just be happy whatever they say. 

I've heard of the skull theory but don't know much about it or how accurate it is.


----------



## motherofboys

I have had really bad points where i've wanted to cry that its all so unfair or that I must have done something really wrong to not deserve a daughter, but my last bad day was when I made this post and I know that whatever I have is what I was meant to have. It wont take away the longing for a daughter, but I will still be happy with my baby


----------



## SLCMommy

motherofboys said:


> I have had really bad points where i've wanted to cry that its all so unfair or that I must have done something really wrong to not deserve a daughter, but my last bad day was when I made this post and I know that whatever I have is what I was meant to have. It wont take away the longing for a daughter, but I will still be happy with my baby

I know how you feel, and I bet one if my sister in laws does, too. I've also got a friend who could relate to you as well :hugs:
*****

Me: I do have a daughter, than I have two living boys. I have lost two babies that were boys. Now that we are pregnant again, I want a girl badly. For a few reasons, but the first reason is that I feel I technically have four boys, two living. I'd like a girl. I had my first child (my daughter) when I was very young (I was such a blasted naughty teenager) so I never truly got to "enjoy" my daughter because I was so busy with school and such. But now that I'm in my later 20's, and a stay at home mom, I could truly enjoy a little girl. Second, since all my last four pregnancies were boys - I'd like this to be a girl. However, my stillbirth in September, being a boy...I think emotionally it would be harder on me to have a boy just because I miss HIM so badly. If that makes sense.


My sister in law: She had a boy, than...another. So, her and her husband tried again for a girl. Got another boy. Tried again, it was a boy. And they tried one last time...and it was a boy. :nope: She wants to try again, so far my husband's brother has told her no way. Five kids is enough, and they are all boys so they run around the house and break things, they are very messy, etc. But my sister in law longs for a girl SO bad, I don't think she knows what to do with herself. They may try again, and may get lucky with a girl this time. I have no idea if they are going to try anymore or not.


My friend: My friend had medical complications really bad, she got pregnant and had a baby boy at 32 weeks. They tried again for a girl, and she had him at 37 weeks but with all of her medical conditions and high-risk, the doctor told her not to have anymore. Of course she was upset, and she said she felt that her family wasn't complete yet without a little girl. So, they went for the adoption route...and the JUST adopted a little girl!! Now their family is complete. :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sorry, I've been working this week but can't believe how quick it's gone! ooh, only the bank holiday weekend to get through :) Are you doing anything nice to pass the time?


----------



## motherofboys

My BIL is having a BBQ tomorrow so thats one day out the way. Will probably take the boys out on their bikes on Sunday so thats another day mainly taken up and just monday to get through.
I think since my 12 week scan I've had almost 4 weeks to get used to the idea that this is most likely a boy and although I have still had those bad days I have already started dealing with the idea of another boy and getting my head around it. 
Of course I still want them to say girl, but I know they will say boy and I will get over it. I'm looking forward to sorting through all my boys old clothes and seeing them hanging on the line. Even though its quite a while off till I'd have to wash them.


----------



## Eleanor ace

motherofboys said:


> I suppose its just my mind set, if I had all girl guesses then I would think that it was wrong, but having all boy guesses I'm sure they are right.
> 
> DH definitely does not get it. I told him how I feel and his still made girl comments and just now he was saying "its a girl, its a girl in there" and I said its not and tried to walk away and he followed me saying in a teasing/joking way "it is its a little girl" I'm sure he thinks he is saying what I want to hear because I want a girl, but its not him I want to hear saying it. I need to hear it on Tuesday and then again in June to be sure.

Oh gosh that would drive me crazy!! Its a good job you are finding out soon, having to hear that for the rest of your pregnancy would be super hard!


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sure he thinks his being cute and helpful but his really not LOL


----------



## laila 44

I have a feeling u might be very very surprised at your scan result. Not so convinced its another boy. I'm saying girl. Either way I wish u the best. Be sure to update us!! Xx


----------



## motherofboys

I will. I want going to tell family yet but DH went and told everyone we were going to find out the sex! So as long as SIL who will be picking DS3 up for us, doesn't keep us talking too long I should have updated by about 1pm UK time. I've spent weeks dreading this being so scared to hear boy, but although I must admit I'd love to be surprised at the scan do think I'll hear boy and I'm just excited to see the baby and get my thoughts confirmed so I can start sorting names and making plans and shopping.
Actually starting to think we would be better off with 4 boys as we wouldn't have to move as soon because they can continue sharing and I'd save so much money. I just bought DS3 a play Mobil knights castle and I know a girl would pay with it to buy if want to get her a pretty one and I keep looking at it thinking it would get more use of we had another boy and it wasn't cheap lol


----------



## FlowerPotMum

Excited to hear the update tomorrow MotherofBoys and wishing you all the luck in the world. Either way, it will be lovely to see your beautiful, healthy baby bouncing away and growing nicely in there and, pink or blue, I look forward to seeing the scan pic!! x


----------



## foxiechick1

I will be thinking of you tomorrow good luck xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

Sorry today is Sunday not Monday!! This bank holiday is throwing me out!! Good luck for Tuesday! (I'll still think of you tomorrow as well seen as I said I would! LOL) xx


----------



## FlowerPotMum

foxiechick1 said:


> Sorry today is Sunday not Monday!! This bank holiday is throwing me out!! Good luck for Tuesday! (I'll still think of you tomorrow as well seen as I said I would! LOL) xx

I have just woke up and realised exactly the same thing! 
Good luck TOMORROW MotherofBoys x


----------



## motherofboys

Hahaha I didn't see this yesterday so they still count as 'todays tomorrows' LOL Thank you. Can't believe this time tomorrow I'll be an hour away from my scan!


----------



## Toms Mummy

How exciting! Have fun no matter the outcome x


----------



## motherofboys

I think I may have just felt a few little 'taps' from inside! I've been really paranoid today, doubting that the wriggles I had felt now and then over the past few weeks were indeed the baby. And I felt my others tapping from around 16/17 weeks so was thinking I should have felt something by now. My friend lost her baby a couple of weeks ago at around 17 weeks so I guess its all still fresh in my mind. I've just had several little taps all in the same spot so hoping that was the baby. Can't wait for my boys to get to bed tonight so I can lay down and drink something cold and see if I get a reaction LOL


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, that's exciting :) So something cold gets them wriggling?


----------



## motherofboys

Sometimes, I remember not feeling on of my boys all day and I phoned the hospital and they said to drink some cold water and see if that got them moving.


----------



## lesh07

Hi hun. I have been following your story and just wanted to wish you good luck tomorrow and I hope you hear what you so want to hear. Xx


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks hun. I'll give it a go x


----------



## jennjennxx

good luck for tomorrow hun :0) I've got everything crossed for u :0) xox


----------



## SLCMommy

Good luck for tomorrow!!! Hope you hear girl!! xoxoxoxox


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey, good luck for todayy. I hope it goes as planned. Please enjoy it x


----------



## Misscalais

I'm so excited for you not long to go at all! Can't wait to read if its boy or girl :) I'm still voting :pink: though.


----------



## motherofboys

3 hours time I'll be mid scan!!!


----------



## jennjennxx

eeek am so excited for you :0), will be thinking of u at 11 and waiting for your update. I really really hope u get your girlie xox


----------



## Toms Mummy

Im so excited to see how it goes! i Cant believe the day is already here! Have fun x


----------



## motherofboys

Its another boy! But I was prepared for them to say boy and there is a very obvious bulge between his legs so no denying it LOL
Still feeling good about it though.
https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/9c6ea02e-orig_zps57a3077b.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations mumma! He is very handsome :) I'm glad your scan went well.
Now to start talking names! That's the fun part :)
Congrats again Hun. I'm sure he is just going to be amazing when he arrives. :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww!.... Congratulations :)

How do you really feel? Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Yaaayyy!!! Boys are AWESOME!! Congrats hun! xxxxxx


----------



## _jellybean_

Congrats. Are you okay hon?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm OK. I don't feel sad or like crying like I did after everyone guessed boy on my nub LOL I am now thankful that I had such an obvious boy nub even though I tried to deny it because it gave me time to prepare myself. 
I guess I may have a few down moments over the coming days or weeks as it sinks in that we really may never have a girl. Its likely that this is the last one. But right at this moment I feel happy that his healthy, I had convinced myself I was going to get there and find he had no heart beat! And theres these really cute little suits I want to buy but because they are in the sale it wont let me order on line you can only get whats left in the shops, but they have tiny green dinos all over them, I have 2 dino mad boys and one whos favourite color is green so they would be perfect LOL
I'm really hoping DH agrees to Seth as a name, its been my favourite out of all the ones I like for the whole of this pregnancy and our girl name was Beth so its about as close as we are going to get to using it LOL


----------



## FlowerPotMum

Congratulations on your beautiful boy! And beautiful he really is! 
How was it having a 4d scan?


----------



## motherofboys

It was cool, hard to make out at first, apparently its better when your further along. it was mainly normal 2d then they switched to 4d for a while. They said he was quite close to the placenta and he kept putting his arms up so it was difficult getting a good picture like that. I got 2 photos of the 4d, 1 face on 2d one showing a hand and one showing a foot. I also got a DVD of the whole scan!


----------



## Misscalais

I'm glad your feeling good about it, and guess what My DS1 name is Seth! It's the best name! haha and it's his birthday too! ( well its only 1030pm here in Australia so not quite his birthday yet lol ) his brothers name is Eli and I found it so tough picking his name because hubby and I couldn't agree on anything . So we have Seth Scott and Eli John.
What are your other boys names?


----------



## motherofboys

Jimi (like Jimi Hendrix, although everyone thinks its short for James)
Zac (Zachariah)
Nate (Nathaniel)

The middle names will be after DH maternal Grandad and my Grandad, and our surname is Whitehead so if we chose Seth he'd be Seth William Patrick Whitehead, which I think has a really nice ring to it.
We have always agreed pretty quickly on names. Theres a few names I like but I either don't feel they fit with the other boys or they don't sound right with the middle names or our surname.


----------



## lesh07

Congrats on your little boy hunni. xx


----------



## SLCMommy

I was hoping you'd get your little girl :hugs: I know you were wanting a little girl so badly. It's okay to feel some sadness over it, and if you did cry, it wouldn't mean anything bad! You are human and that is a natural emotion. Your ultrasound pictures are adorable!! :hugs: I love the name Seth, you should go for it!! Congratulations!!


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, I did cry a lot a few weeks ago, but I felt like it was just a confirmation this time.


----------



## jennjennxx

congrats on your little man hun, he's gorgeous :0) and I'm glad your are not feeling too bad. xox


----------



## maybebaby3

I felt sad for a while that it wasn't a girl but I'm just excited at the thought of meeting my son :) love the name Seth!


----------



## motherofboys

Maybe once I get shopping I will see the girls stuff and feel a bit sad I still don't get to buy it. I can't say that I'm pleased he's not a girl. I just don't feel the sadness I expected to and I think I worked through most of it already.


----------



## laila 44

Oh I'm sorry :( I was really hoping u would hear girl. Congrats all around though he's super cute


----------



## motherofboys

I feel like I told myself so much that I needed a girl and made it into this huge thing when really it wasn't such a big deal.


----------



## joeegurl06

So sorry you didn't get your pink bundle but at least you can stop driving yourself crazy and finally, hopfully, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. I think the hardest part is not knowing especially when you are hoping for a specific sex. 
I have my scan in 10 days and I am so nervous. I hope I can hold up as good as you. I have been prepping myself for them to say boy and I can only hope it will help soften the blow if baby is indeed a boy. 

Love the name Seth too by the way. My eldest is also named Seth. Loved it ever since I watched the movie City of Angels, and he most certianly is my angel compared to my sencond one lol!


----------



## motherofboys

Haha its funny my eldest was much easier compared to my second as well 
Wow quite a few Seths, I think you are all in the US though arn't you? Its not heard often here, last time I heard it for an english man was an old man on a tv series years ago so I worry people will think of him, where as I think of like Seth Green and Seth Rogan


----------



## dollych

Congratulations!!!. Glad you are happy and he is healthy xx Sorry you didn't hear Girl xx


----------



## Toms Mummy

It Must be such a relief knowing now. You can now move forward and enjoy your pregnancy and look forward to meeting Your new little man!..... I Think Boys Are great and alway imagine how great itd be to be surrounded by strapping 20yr something at xmas time all having a laugh and mucking about together, brothers have such a bond. I love boys x


----------



## Hope41more

Hi hun, sorry you did not get to hear girl today but I must say it sounds like you have taken the news really well. Noticed you mentioned dinosaurs and thought of an outfit I picked up from m&s today ordered it online for instore collection and is in the sale too :) 

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Pie...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=321381407&pf_rd_s=center-3

Just love the little bib so cute. Hope you manage to say happy and positive. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. xxx


----------



## Misscalais

I think it's a perfect name it goes really well with your other boys names, I'm not in the US I'm in Australia, it's not very common here though but you do hear or a few. Are your older boys excited they are getting another brother?


----------



## motherofboys

Aw that out fit is so cute. 

I do think the name fits really well. Another one I quite like and people are suggesting to me is Ethan, I think it sounds ok with his other names but not sure it fits as well with the other boys names.

Yeah they are really pleased to have another brother, the younger two really didn't want a sister. The eldest used to want a sister but recently had been saying it was a boy and so he was pleased he was right LOL


----------



## Misscalais

Ethan is nice too, I think Seth goes better though :)
Aww that's good that the boys are pleased.
Hope your still doing well, I know it's bound to be a little difficult each time you go to the shops. I have 2 nieces so even if I don't get a girl for myself I still get to buy for them so that helps. Do you have any nieces?


----------



## motherofboys

I told DH I like Seth and he said he liked it too. I asked the boys if they like it and DS2 said no, but he also said he wants to name the baby after a wrestler. I'm not sure whether to use it any way as DH says its not DS2s name so he doesn't have to like it, but then I worry he will feel I've ignored his in put :/
Everyone else likes it though and DH told his sister and she said she liked it and her daughter likes it too.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Seth is nice, that is on my list if this one is a boy :)

What does your OH think about having another boy?


----------



## motherofboys

He seems to be fine with it. He admitted before we went in to the scan he was scared it was another boy, but insists he wanted a girl for my sake while I originally wanted a girl for his sake because he kept saying about a girl. He seemed excited to tell me that he spotted straight away it was a boy.


----------



## Glitter_berry

Congrats.. Sorry you didn't hear girl, but I'm sure baby will warm your heart regardless..

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the name Nate / Nathaniel (it was one of my boys names, but have since changed my mind lol)


----------



## Glitter_berry

Oh whoops, I didn't go back far enough..

Seth is an awesome name.. He looks like Seth already :)


----------



## motherofboys

I think we are going with Seth, DS2 didn't like it but only because he wanted to use a wrestlers name. He agreed this morning that we could call him Seth and he'd pick a nickname for him. I know really its not down to him to choose but I wanted them to feel involved and then felt bad that I wanted to go against him while everyone else liked it. It felt like I was just disregarding his feelings. This way everyone is happy and I doubt he'll even remember to choose him a nickname by October or be using it very much anyway.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, glad your OH is happy too. The boys sound excited! :) Boys are brill x


----------



## motherofboys

They wanted a brother. I was like "arn't you fed up with brothers?" nope. LOL


----------



## Toms Mummy

:haha: My son wants a brother who is a boy!.... I'm not too keen on finding out as I'm not too fussed either way really (although a girl would be nice!) but feel like we should find out for his sake. Also, OH wants to find out so I think I'm out numbered!


----------



## motherofboys

I wasn't going to find out with DS3 as I wasn't too bothered but DS1 was so convinced he was having a sister that I found out to give him time to get used to the idea of another brother. Good thing I did too it took us a full week to even get him to believe it was a boy and there was no way it was a girl because we had seen his willy!


----------



## Toms Mummy

:haha: Bless him. That's the thing when you have more children. The next baby is just as much theirs as it is yours. They will be living with them too, and probably be be better friend with them than the parents! 

We'll see, I am thinking of getting the sono to write it down so OH can find out later and I don't find out but not sure if that'd work :/


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I'm not sure my DH wouldn't let it slip LOL


----------



## Toms Mummy

Not long to make my mind up, scan is on 6th june. When's your next one?

I'm a bit worried that OH will have gender disappointment, he wanted a girl last time. Although he adores our boy, I think he is secretly hoping for a girl this time. He is adamant in finding out. I suppose with the turmoil you have had then it is a good idea for him to find out so he can be prepared x


----------



## motherofboys

I think if theres a chance that the disappointment could negatively impact on the bonding process then its best to know. But if you think that once the baby arrives you or DH wouldn't mind and it wouldn't effect bonding then a surprise is lovely.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh and my next scan is June 13th so I'll be 22 weeks


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah, I've not really asked him about it. Just that sometimes he will say she, or see a nice kiddy dress and say that's nice!... I suppose I should chat to him about it! Thanks x


----------



## motherofboys

My DH kept saying it was a girl, and he kept telling me to look at girls clothes but it wasn't until we arrived at the scan place and were in the car outside he admitted to being scared it would be a boy. His been fine though.


----------

